# Michelvar et les 3000



## doinel

Congratulations Michelvar 
  Te voilà arrivé  en un temps record  au  seuil des 3000 posts.  
Tu es des nôtres , les no-life accro au WRF .
  C'est comme Hotel California, you can't check out.
Longue vie ici et sur terre,
doinel


----------



## Michelvar

Merci doinel! 

Me voici tout embarrassé d'être ainsi mis sous les projecteurs. Il va me falloir redoubler d'attention pour continuer à mériter la gentillesse dont tout le forum fait preuve à mon égard.


----------



## DearPrudence

Michelvar said:


> Il va me falloir redoubler d'attention pour continuer à mériter la gentillesse dont tout le forum fait preuve à mon égard.


Ah bah oui, ça se mérite, notre attention ! 
T'as intérêt d'envoyer du lourd, sinon, chuis pas sûre qu'on continue à te causer, nous ! En tout cas, sache que le chocolat est le bienvenu, ainsi que les compliments 

Blague à part, félicitations et on te souhaite encore tout plein de petits posts parmi nous !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Déjà avoir Var dans son pseudo et habiter Marseille, ça détonnait...
Mais alors, habiter Marseille et donner sur ce forum des réponses sensées... c'est encore plus rare, ils n'ont vraiment pas l'habitude ici ! 
C'est pour ça que tout le monde te félicite. 
J'espère moi aussi que tu traîneras ton globe-cœur nuageux encore longtemps !


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour Michelvar et tout le monde !  
Je vous félicite cher Michelvar pour vos 3000 messages. Chapeau ! 
Et merci beaucoup pour votre aide.

Salutations
Iman


----------



## Michelvar

@DP : Ici les chocolats sont en forme de sardines, mais sans l'odeur. Je t'en trouverai une boite si les touristes ne mangent pas tout!

@KaRiNe Fr : vieux pseudo que je traîne depuis un passage dans le Var... Je n'ose pas en changer, déjà que je prends l'accent et que je vire au bleu les soirs de matchs de l'OM, il y a des limites à l'intégration! 

@Iman : C'est tellement gentil! Je te croyais occupé à prendre du galon chez les militaires, cela fait plaisir de te voir parmi nous! 

Merci à tous et toutes.


----------



## Missrapunzel

Bonjour Michelvar et toutes mes félicitations pour tes 3K!!!


----------



## Michelvar

Yo Missrapunzel, comme ça fait plaisir de voir ton avatar éclairer ce fil!!

Merci!


----------



## Missrapunzel

Michelvar said:


> Yo Missrapunzel, comme ça fait plaisir de voir ton avatar éclairer ce fil!!
> 
> Merci!


Il roule le Janosch, il roule! Pas toujours très vite mais il roule!! 
(Janosch [yanosh] = mon canard zébré à roulettes)
Et toi aussi tu as intérêt à continuer de rouler!!...


----------



## carog

Bon, avec plus d'une semaine de retard, à mon tour de te congratuler Michelvar!



> About Michelvar
> Native language French-France
> Other languages Anglais débutant WHAT???????
> Location Marseille - France


 
Faut pas être si modeste! D'ailleurs tu as prouvé maintes fois que tu étais plutôt calé dans la langue de Shakespeare et que tes remarques sont souvent judicieuses - un exemple ici:



> I agree with carog, it was certainly ["...."]
> je viens de commander un tampon "I agree with carog", en fait


 
A bientôt de te lire sur le forum,
Caroline


----------



## Michelvar

Hello Caroline

Merci pour ces gentilles pensées, qui me vont droit au cœur en ces temps difficiles (j'ai fait de grosses tâches sur le sol de mon appart, est c'est justement à mon tour de laver, pfff, la vie est si dure parfois...)

Biiz, et encore merci à toutes et tous.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Ben, moi je trouve que ça fait beaucoup de Marseillais sur ce forum !  

Bon, on va pas en faire un pastaga, tant qu'on a la crème de la crème...

_ Félicitations Michelvar pour les 3000 passés et les 30000 à venir !_ ​


----------



## Nicomon

Et moi, je trouve qu'il n'y a pas assez de Québécois sur cette page.  

 Bravo Michelvar ! ​ 
Pour l'occasion et pour un éventuel séjour « de par che nous », je t'offre ce *petit guide* (à mon avis le meilleur du genre... foi de Québécoise) et un *bref aperçu*.  

Tourlou !


----------



## Michelvar

Yo Zoé, merci! Le problème c'est l'utilisation de ce foutu clavier, avec une kalachnikov dans une main et le verre de Ricard dans l'autre. 

Merci Nicomon pour le cadeau! C'est vrai qu'un voyage au Canada reste un de mes rêves, mais ça fait un peu peur quand même, avec toutes ces chanteuses à la voix surpuissante qui crient dans la neige...


----------

